# Cheating on a cut?



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Im on a 16 week cut. I was wondering if i should allow myself a cheat meal once a week for the first 4 weeks or so.

What does everyone think of this?

Does anyonce cheat on a cut?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

of course!

no cut is worth your sanity


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> of course!
> 
> no cut is worth your sanity


What would you reccomend as a good cheat? without going over board.


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

Did a 12 week cut last year pal, cheated once a week for 10 weeks and the fat still stripped off me, last two weeks no cheating as it was before my holiday, worth it for your sanity definitely, treat yourself that once and crack on again. It will still drop off, believe me.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

When I was bigger and younger (17, 18 stone) i went nearly a year without cheating. Got easy after a few months


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

CHEAT IT IS!!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

give your self a 4 hour window once a week, anything goes........


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd say yeah once a week is fine but ive realised a cheat meal isn't what I did for last few weeks, out on a sat night hit greggs at 3/4am last weekend I had 10cookies 2sugar strand donuts 2yumyums and 3empire biscuits lol


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

A cheat meal every week is good for your sanity and helps keep you on track the rest of the week as it gives you something to look forward to. I'd have whatever you fancied, a cheat is that- a treat after a tough week of dieting.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Does anyone try to fit the cheat into your macros or just eat whatever??


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

i think i shall be paying a visit to the krispy kreme shop this weekend...... this is where keeks should appear haha


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Doing that first week is the hardest. Once you get past that second week is easier then third, then you can't be ****d to cheat. Well at least that's the case with me!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> give your self a 4 hour window once a week, anything goes........


It really a hour window playing to the rules bud But as you say anything goes lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Mey said:


> Doing that first week is the hardest. Once you get past that second week is easier then third, then you can't be ****d to cheat. Well at least that's the case with me!


In the past i planned a 12 week cut. Went 9 1/2 weeks with no cheat. Then got ill so had to stop. But by then i didnt even want to cheat


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

week before i took 4th at the British this year i had a 14hr refeed.........it is amazing what the body can do when the metabolism is riding high....


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> In the past i planned a 12 week cut. Went 9 1/2 weeks with no cheat. Then got ill so had to stop. But by then i didnt even want to cheat


i found it easier at first and harder now not to cheat, in my quest of 5st weight loss i didnt cheat for the first 6 week or so and now i cheat like twice a week :s and i shouldnt cos am no were near my goals


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

i'm cutting with very low carbs atm so my cheat is a carb up day. Go from 50carbs to 300 ish on carb day. Oh how i loud carb up day...come on sunday


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Daggaz said:


> i found it easier at first and harder now not to cheat, in my quest of 5st weight loss i didnt cheat for the first 6 week or so and now i cheat like twice a week :s and i shouldnt cos am no were near my goals


Do what i did.... think of the calories youre putting in.... Then think how long you need to go on the stairmaster the net day to make up for it.

Trust me if you punish yourself for going overboard you wont want to again haha


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

If I allow myself to cheat I usually find I then don't want to. Something psychological about not allowing yourself makes you want it more.

You have to cheat sometimes though.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I cheated ONCE on my 6 or so week cut.. THat was when I binged on a box of the most moreish cereal every invented.. I would have never planned to done it because it just takes so much out of my hard work.. 1 box of cereal means 2 hours on the treadmill, **** that again.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

In the past month I've HAD to have something which I didn't really want to eat,but we were invited for a meal so can't say no and offend the host,and the next day i wish I had the choice of not having the meal they cooked.

The second time i was tempted to say i"ll bring a salad plus something with me,but again that would be rude so just lumped it and had what they cooked,wish i didn't though.

Personally if I've always got the option,at the moment i wouldn't cheat at all as I want to reach my targets quite bad


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

depends if you want to drag your cut out longer than it needs to be.

remember if 3500 cals is 1lb of fat, and you are dieting down that much every week with diet and exercise, then in a one 4 hour window/day worth of cheating you eat 4-6000 cals + which is realistic if you go on an all out binge like I have before, your deficit turns into credit with calories, and you will halt fat burning.

Imo if you HAVE to cheat, schedule 1 portion in 1 meal of whatever you want (for example, a sunday dinner main course, a spag bol at night or a chilli; something vaguely sensible still allowing you to hit your protein and fat goals), and use that card when you really need it. You will thank yourself so much for it when you are lean, and when you are lean you can eat much more freely. personally, its more rewarding then


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Treat yourself, don't cheat yourself. 

My cheat meal is Friday evening. After a long week at work and training, we'll have a takeaway avoiding going OTT as said above you need to be careful to not wipe out your gains.

I do look forward to it, but if I haven't lost at least 1 pound, I won't have it. I've got to earn it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

KRSOne said:


> depends if you want to drag your cut out longer than it needs to be.
> 
> remember if 3500 cals is 1lb of fat, and you are dieting down that much every week with diet and exercise, then in a one 4 hour window/day worth of cheating you eat 4-6000 cals + which is realistic if you go on an all out binge like I have before, your deficit turns into credit with calories, and you will halt fat burning.
> 
> Imo if you HAVE to cheat, schedule 1 portion in 1 meal of whatever you want (for example, a sunday dinner main course, a spag bol at night or a chilli; something vaguely sensible still allowing you to hit your protein and fat goals), and use that card when you really need it. You will thank yourself so much for it when you are lean, and when you are lean you can eat much more freely. personally, its more rewarding then


This is not true as it all depend son how you cheat and with what foods, as I mentioned earlier I had a 14hr refeed one week before the NABBA Britain and came 4th, I gained 5lbs from that cheat and all of those 5lbs where water and was dropped by the Wednesday after the Sunday cheat.......I eat a damn site more than 3500 calories and much much more than the daily calories I was dieting on yet 3 days after I was fuller and leaner???


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> This is not true as it all depend son how you cheat and with what foods, as I mentioned earlier I had a 14hr refeed one week before the NABBA Britain and came 4th, I gained 5lbs from that cheat and all of those 5lbs where water and was dropped by the Wednesday after the Sunday cheat.......I eat a damn site more than 3500 calories and much much more than the daily calories I was dieting on yet 3 days after I was fuller and leaner???


fair play mate. would you say its wise to do it every week though, or high frequency? I'm just thinking overall


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Daggaz said:


> give your self a 4 hour window once a week, anything goes........


THIS ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> THIS ^^^^^^^^^^


i did copy that idea from you like milky ha ha works better for me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the problem is mainly in your head, your DIETING then you try and force feed yourself a load of crap and your head is saying NO THIS IS WRONG...


----------

